# what happened!? silver and nickel drop with au?



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

ok here is my situation. i have digested a test run of gold pins. they are gold all the way through so i initially ran a sulphuric cell test run with minor success. i obtained some gold but the alloy along with what i believe is silver and nickel because they are magnetic caused them to stop deplating the gold. So i moved on to a poor mans test run. 10 grams of pins digested in hcl and sodium nitrate poor mans solution. worked great. up until when I threw the smb in to drop the gold. well it started to drop the gold beautifully but after about 10-15 minutes I went back to check on it and there are silver colored crystals floating around the top and a silver colored sediment settled at the bottom along with Au and I still see a whole lot of Au settling. If anyone can help i thank you! Love this forum!


----------



## butcher (Jan 10, 2013)

Probably copper chloride. My guess.

"Ok here is my situation. I have digested a test run of gold pins. They are gold all the way through so I initially ran a sulphuric cell test run with minor success.

Pins will not be gold all the way through they are plated base metals usually copper or Kovar. 

"I obtained some gold but the alloy along with what i believe is silver and nickel because they are magnetic caused them to stop deplating the gold. 

Magnetic could be iron in Kovar or nickel on copper.Very few pins would give very little gold. How many pounds of pins did you try? 

"So i moved on to a poor mans test run. 10 grams of pins digested in HCl and sodium nitrate poor mans solution. Worked great. Up until when I threw the SMB in to drop the gold. Well it started to drop the gold beautifully but after about 10-15 minutes I went back to check on it and there are silver colored crystals floating around the top and a silver colored sediment settled at the bottom along with Au and I still see a whole lot of Au settling. If anyone can help i thank you! Love this forum!"

The green solution with the yellow makes me suspect iron is pushing copper from solution, (although the fluffy powder does resemble silver you will not have silver on this type of pins), copper I chloride is a white powder, when you collect powder see if it dissolves in HCl, copper I chloride will dissolve to become a green or brown if concentrate to copper II chloride, silver chloride will not dissolve in HCl.


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2013)

could it be tin oxide from the brass pins? ive seen solution hold it until diluted.maybe the SMB dropped it as tin(II) sulfate.if it dissolves in water,it may be a sulfate.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2013)

chris.bozman42 said:


> ok here is my situation. i have digested a test run of gold pins. they are gold all the way through so i initially ran a sulphuric cell test run with minor success. i obtained some gold but the alloy along with what i believe is silver and nickel because they are magnetic caused them to stop deplating the gold. So i moved on to a poor mans test run. 10 grams of pins digested in hcl and sodium nitrate poor mans solution. worked great. up until when I threw the smb in to drop the gold. well it started to drop the gold beautifully but after about 10-15 minutes I went back to check on it and there are silver colored crystals floating around the top and a silver colored sediment settled at the bottom along with Au and I still see a whole lot of Au settling. If anyone can help i thank you! Love this forum!


To reiterate.

None of these type pins are solid gold. They only look that way because the base metal is a yellow copper alloy, which appears as gold to the unitiated. I've been doing this for 45 years and have only seen solid gold pins 2 or 3 times. In these cases, the pins were tiny, much smaller than yours, and they were only used for something very unique or special. Common pins like yours are NEVER solid gold. To make them solid gold would be a huge waste of money and I can guarantee you that the manufacturers never waste money.

These pins are usually a copper alloy plated first with a thin nickel layer, to act as a diffusion barrier, and then with thin gold. Only the nickel is magnetic, and this is attracted somewhat to a very strong magnet. With an ordinary weak magnet, there is only very slight attraction to this small amount of nickel. If the base metal is white and is attracted strongly to an ordinary weak magnet, it is likely kovar, an alloy of iron, nickel, and cobalt. It is best to test these type things with a weak magnet. I use a weak scrap yard magnet on a chain. I hold it by the chain and bring the magnet very slowly and steadily to the object I'm testing (or, visa versa). If gold over nickel plating over copper, the magnet will slightly deviate towards the object when it gets very close. 

If the pins are completely gold plated and the color is uniform overall, you can assume the value to be about $0.50 per square inch of surface area, or less, at a $1670 gold spot price. This is based on a gold thickness of 30 millionths of an inch. It could be a bit less than that but will rarely be more. By measuring, weighing, and calculating, you can get a ball park idea of the $ value per pound. If the pins are only partially gold plated or if there are 2 different shades of gold visible, they will be worth less.

The reason the sulfuric cell stopped stripping is because all of the gold had been removed. If the cell solution doesn't get too hot (about 110F, max), only the gold and, maybe, the nickel will be stripped if it is quite thin. When the copper starts becoming exposed, the amperage should start automatically decreasing and will end up very close to zero when all the gold has stripped

If silver is present in a gold plated pin, it would be a real rarity. The last U.S. ones I saw were made in the 1930's or 1940's. As I understand it, Russian pins are more likely to have both gold and silver.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

first off i made a few mistakes in my post. digested 100 grams of the pins. and forgot to put copper before the word alloy. i used the word alloy because the pins appear to be a gold color all the way through. i filed one in half and the gold color is consistant...i have 52 ounces of the pins. just a test run with 100 grams.

they are only slightly and i mean very slightly magnetic. they barely stick to my rare earth magnet. 

i was pretty sure there was no silver but i felt it necessary to ask. the white "powder" is not powder like and more snow flake like, almost every single "flake" looks like little mercedes symbols.

i am currently evaporating the solution down to a more manageable level for recovering the sediments. i will be back as soon as i get through with this stage and collection and testing hcl wash to see if the white sediment digests. 

now here is one more question. if the white sediment digests back into solution...will the small amount of Au still be recoverable? my brain says yes. because gold will not dissolve in hcl alone. but i want a second opinion from you guys. Butcher, you are very intelligent when it comes to the actual science of this field. i just read your poor mans ar post last night and it was very in depth and full of great info...and geo you are extremely smart with this stuff too. i have read so many of your posts throughout the forum and trust information obtained from you. thank you guys for helping. 

geo: i will also be testing to see if it is a sulfate...even though my mind says its most likely not because the solution is roughly 80%+/- h2o after smb mixed with h2o, NaNO3 mixed with h2o and washing of filter with h2o and diluting solution slightly right before smb added. i will still be testing it in pure h2o though.


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

I posted this is the wrong thread a second ago   

If you want to know how much gold is on the take some measurements ant put them into Sam's calculator. those look like around 30 micro inches plating thickness but I would put 20-25 so I'm under. then you will see how much gold you are talking about. A 1g BB of gold is about the size of a 3rd of a pencil eraser. http://goldnscrap.com/index.php?option= ... &Itemid=66


L*W*H= surface area not saying you didn't know just for someone that reads this how doesn't.
Eric

100g might give you a measurable result. at least you will be able to see it in the beaker. :lol:


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

goldsilverpro

thanks for that info. thats is basically what i was thinking that it was a copper alloy with heavy plating. when i did the sulphuric cell i pulled a few pins out that had some gold left on them, with a copper colored base metal left behind. the gold plating was thick enough to see with the naked eye and i could feel a height difference with my finger nail. but i still wanted to try the ar method because of the consistent gold color throughout the pins. i am still learning and really like to experiment with different methods to single out the best methods for whatever i am doing. going off your info i should most likely just deplate the pins in a sulphuric cell and collect my sludge and process that through ar or hcl/cl to rid the Au of any nickel or impurities. that seems to be what sounds best in my mind after gaining info from you, geo and butcher. after testing to see if the white sediment is either a sulfate or chloride i will most like be reverting back the to the sulphuric cell and not digesting the entire pins in ar. once again thanks goldsilverpro


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

etack

i was going to calculate the surface area but i never did. i will calculate it here in a little while and see what i come up with. thanks for replying! all info helps and is greatly appreciated! 

i have 52 ounces of the pins. even if i get 1 gram off of the entire lot i still win! as the pins were free and the chemicals used cost so little. plus the refine of various gold items i did prior to this method yesterday made my day anyways! will post pictures in a minute of my successful batch prior to this attempt just for a little eye candy!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2013)

chris.bozman42 said:


> i pulled a few pins out that had some gold left on them, with a copper colored base metal left behind. the gold plating was thick enough to see with the naked eye and i could feel a height difference with my finger nail.


That could be very misleading, since the gold thickness is only about 1/25 of the diameter of the smallest human hair. If you ran the cell hotter than recommended, the copper could etch around the remaining gold and make it appear raised. Also, there is always nickel under the remaining gold, which is several times thicker than the gold. Excess amperage is what heats the solution. Any thing over about 2 to 3 amps per liter, can get it too hot.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

here are some pictures of my successful run prior to this not so successful run. gold jewelry and solid gold connectors from a melles griot $2500 laser i got for a few bucks at an auction. also got 50+ lbs of aircraft aluminum out of the machine it came out of!


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

it was running at around 4 amps max...most of the time more around 3 amps. solution never got hot. it was surrounded by an ice bath.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

here are more pics of the first run of the day.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

here is the dried and collected gold dust.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2013)

It looks like you combined the 2 solutions and now we will never know whether the connectors were solid gold or not. I tend to doubt it. Why do you think they were solid gold? Is there a good technical reason they would have to be solid gold, when gold plating would probably work just as well?

If the connectors were non magnetic, you could of put one in some 50/50 nitric acid/distilled water solution in a beaker over a little heat. If solid gold greater than about 8K-9K, nothing will happen to the part. If less than 9K, the base metals will dissolve, leaving brown powdery gold on the surface. If gold plated copper, the copper will dissolve, leaving behind very visible bright shiny flakes or foils of gold plating. If everything dissolves, there is no gold, even in the plating. The same test will work on the pins. Something I just though of. If the connectors are plated very thickly with gold, the nitric might not penetrate to the base metal. So, you might file an edge off first before putting the connector in the acid.

You could also file a fairly deep notch in a connector with a small triangular file. Then, put a drop of nitric in the notch. If, after filing, you see the inside of the filed notch is all yellow and, if there is a reaction with the nitric and the solution turns blue or green, it is gold plated copper. You can use 10K gold testing acid for this if you don't have nitric.

Learn to test and not guess, and you'll be money ahead.

Have you read the Hoke book yet? It would set you straight on much of this stuff.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

i tested the connectors with 50/50 nitric and medium heat. no reaction at all. they came out of a medical laboratory grade laser imaging machine. even before the nitric test i filed a corner off and did a gold test of the outside and the inside with a test stone and acid test kit. all tests showed for solid gold. i ran through 10k all the way to 22k acid tests. all sample lines stayed up until i hit it with the 22k test solution. then it SLIGHTLY disappeared. non magnetic and they looked like fine gold. not plated. the gold color and texture was exactly how my 2 and a half dollar gold coins look so i instantly started testing these. the other parts tested as 10k. the machine i obtained these from sells for $2500 used. it was almost $5000 new when i ordered a quote from bio rad. which is another factor for my reasoning that they were solid gold. it is a class III b green laser set up for rna and dna molecular imaging and analyzing. i also got a lot of pgm plated items from this machine too. also the main board circuitry tested as pgm. circuitry like ive never seen before. all the wires from the machine are pgm wires as well. i will be posting pictures of all the pgm stuff in the next day or 2 in the types of pm scrap and will post a link in this post and will title it Bio Rad gold and pgm score.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

i have read everything in Hokes book except the platinum group metal related stuff. simply because i do not have the necessary equipment for pgm refining yet. i have a few items that are in my cart on ebay. waiting for pay check tomorrow and ordering. was planning on reading these chapters this weekend and rereading the gold related chapters as well as rerefining and all the final chapters such as how to deal with precious metals where tin and lead are present because i have a load of gold filled stuff i have been saving for a year and want to better understand this process. i plan on reading hoke many times and returning to it for any info.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

ok i have gone back and checked solution with the white sediment. which i think i have confirmed that its copper chloride. it is digesting back into the hcl and has lost about 75% of its mass and i see Au powder settled on the bottom of the beaker. i think this is turning out to not be as bad as once thought. will update as more happens!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 10, 2013)

Chris,

There are exceptions to everything and, although I am still somewhat skeptical, I'll take your word for it, for now. I do think you should have kept the connectors and the jewelry separate throughout. I assume you weighed both first, though, and will be able to compare the final melted gold weight with what you expected both together to yield, by calculation. I hope you're right. I'm too old to worry about having to eat a little crow.

Chris


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 10, 2013)

I understand your skepticism and respect it because i myself was very skeptical hence why i tested it with multiple tests. i initially weighed separately. the 14k batch was 4 grams and the connector batch weighed 3 grams. so after melt i will be able to determine how true my statements are. will be melting this batch tonight or tomorrow. i hope i am right too. next time i will completely keep items of this type separate to get a better idea of what they will yield. i will post results as soon as i have melted into button and weigh. will take pictures as well.


----------



## vyper (Jan 10, 2013)

If my calculations are correct and your testing was done correctly. I would estimate that you should recieve approximately 4.5-4.8g of gold + or -. Hope you do. Let us know what you get. I would say around 2.25g from jewelery factoring in wear and another 2.25-2.6 from the connectors if they are what you hope they are. Good Luck.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 11, 2013)

It never fails, just when the show gets good and
Your on the edge of your seat
They break for a commercial :lol: 

This is a really long one
Steyr223 rob


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 12, 2013)

first thing...those connectors were solid gold. had to have been because i ended up with 4.6 grams! wasnt happy with the purity so i am rerefining right now along with cleaning all my filters. will update again after rerefine is done.

now the thing im really happy about is my mess this post was all about anyways. i had pure success in getting the white powder back into solution while leaving the gold out of solution and i ended up with way more than expected going off of the information shared with me. still need to collect and wash then weigh and update. here are a couple pictures!

here is a video of my lab set up! check it out. rate, comment and subscribe! thanks!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcTtUivonT4


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2013)

By golly from those pictures, it looks like your getting it.


I will view video later.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 12, 2013)

i think i am :lol: this is something i enjoy thoroughly.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chris. Nice lab
Can I come over and clean your fans.! My services are free :shock: :lol: 
Steyr223 Rob


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2013)

chris.bozman42,
I watched the video.
What concerned me is this looked like it was in your house.
I do all of my work outside; have been building a shed, but having second thoughts about working inside it.

The fume hood looks good, for what your doing now, but there is no way I would do what I do in a house, or even in a shed I cared to use for something else.

The acidic fumes, spills, and other mishaps, could ruin a house, or even an old shed. 

If this is not in your home, it is a nice little lab, if it is in your home you need to get it out.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 13, 2013)

it is in my house butcher. in a spare bedroom. i have a glass top for small spills and the fume hood works great. this is only for my small projects. the larger stuff will be done outside. as far as spills i am extremely careful and only use small amounts at a time inside. this is only temporary. we are moving in 3 months into a new house with a garage and will be building a lab of professional quality. i will update on the forum in the gallery as i go.


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2013)

I would not do this in the house, no matter how good the fume hood worked, I realize your not doing a lot of material, the fumes from these chemicals can be absorbed into the sheet rock of that house, everything in that house could beginning to rust away,these fumes can harm your heath and your family's health.


A few grams of gold is just not worth it, or the risk, I would defiantly consider an alternative place to work.
and get these chemicals out of the house.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 13, 2013)

ok. thanks for your input. i will move everything outside as far as chemical processes and chemicals. i will keep my fume hood in here and do my collecting and melting in here. its too cold out to be out for any duration of time. i cant wait till we get into the new house. the garage is away from the house and i can remodel however need be to make it a safe and proper working laboratory. i do not want to put at risk the health of me or my family. once again thanks butcher. i just assumed using small amounts of this stuff with a proper fume hood set up would have been ok.


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2013)

Chris
I have worked in my lab all night long, 22 degrees, rain and snow,whatever the weather, so I know about the cold, even though I am building a shed I think I will still do most of my work outdoors, thinking about just a roof, no walls and a good warm wood stove to warm the ole bones.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 13, 2013)

i had to thought of just building a roof after you mentioned strictly working outside. then i thought of a design that will permit excellent fresh air flow and allow me to keep the inside at a comfortable tempurature. basically make the shed into a fume hood with a fume hood station in it. constant fresh warm outside air and constant ventilation. then i could put a fume hood station in there as a main fume removal method and the room being a secondary method of ridding the area of escaped fumes. i will design something that will work in this fashion. i plan on doing this for years to come and will need a good long term work place.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 15, 2013)

i finally melted the test run of the 100 grams of those pins. I got 3.8 grams. melted with a decent pipe. might run it through one more ar process. i am now filtering off and evaporating a run of 26 ounces. did not fully digest all pins. about 75% of the total mass of the pins is digested. the solution seems to be exhausted. reducing to syrup to add more hcl to rid the solution of any possible nitric left. after this step i will repeat my methods of the test run to rid it of the chloride powder. filter. decant. wash. incinerate then 1 to 3 more ar rounds to achieve the nice light golden color i got from the test batch. which was ran through ar 3 times.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 16, 2013)

well i just finished with the first round. all the way up to precipitating...and nothing! so im flabbergasted to say the least...so i sit and think for a while. then i decide to go look at the mass of pins material left and low and behold none of the gold digested. the mass the is left is nothing but gold foils the majority of which were flipped inside out showing a copper yellow color throwing me off when i set the pins aside and some of the copper chloride powder. now i believe i basically created nitric with this batch. i messed up on adding wayyyy too much nitrates and by butchers calculations its a 5:1 ratio hcl:nitrate to create poor mans ar. i am certain i just created nitric and basically separated the layers from each other. leaving heavy foil like matter. there is a lot of it too. leading me to believe either none or a very very minuscule amount was digested. now i am going to collect the foils and such and incinerate. then im going to use the acid peroxide method to fully rid the foils of any base metal. then hcl clorox the foils. i am still learning and i know i have made some mistakes but i love trying different methods and yada yada yada. lol. update on the process as i go still until finished.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 16, 2013)

If 100g pins gave 3.8g gold then there is 96.2% base metals.
If you only dissolved 75% of the pins in the next run then any gold dissolved would have cemented out on the remaining base metal. Did you test your solution before trying to drop gold?
The good news is that your solids now contain four times as high concentration of gold (15.2%). This is the idea behind the modified AR process, dissolve as far as you can but not as far as starting to dissolving the gold, then remove the barren solution. Now you have concentrated your gold before the last run when you take all into solution with AR and drop the gold as normally.

Göran


----------



## butcher (Jan 16, 2013)

Do not forget to test those solutions.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 16, 2013)

Back to your lab set up...
A plastic tub is to cramped an area for doing things like pouring and moving solutions and filtering. Accident waiting to happen no matter how small it's a mess..
Also, looking at your broken off coffee maker/hot plate, notice the stained droplets all over it. Lost values but also indication that it's splattering everywhere when bubbles pop. This is the danger of working inside your house. Bubbles popping, no matter how strong the wind inside the hood, can end up everywhere.
I had a table and wall covered in plastic in my garage with a heavy duty fan blowing in the door and going up through the holes in the delapitated roof. After several poor man's AR batches, there was stains on the fan case that was several feet away from the table as well as the plastic being covered in stains. And... rust and crust on just about everything in the garage.
Where does the hood vent to? And through what materials does it flow?
You should at least keep everything lightly covered to help keep your values from Popping away.

BS.
Just stating the obvious learned from experience on how Not to do something...


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was not able to test this batch with stannous because I ran out of the small batch i had and did not make another batch at the time. I made one tonight. So I will be testing the next batch indubitably. 
I did however take 20mL and run a small smb test and got nothing. even considered left over nitric. reduced to syrup. added hcl and reduced again and still nothing. So I figured it had all cemented out as I had heard about before. I like this modified AR method better than the sulphuric stripping method because I do not have the proper filtering equipment to deal with sulphuric seeing that normal paper filters do not work. The last run I had to decant and then slowly add water and decant until there was a small enough amount of sulphuric to run through a paper filter. which was a pain. 
As far as my coffee pot heater and the stains. I had a wet filter on top to reduce the evaporation of nitric and to stop such splashing and spilling but it had dried up and blown off from the circulation in the fume hood and did not realize it for about 5 minutes. This issue has been taken care of with some old ceramic plates. This afternoon i will be collecting from the hcl peroxide solution and running it through the AR process a couple of times. I will be back with updates and more pictures. 

Also, I will be rebuilding my fume hood out of clear plexiglass about 2.5 times the size of my current set up. It was a quick cheap build to help generate capital to get proper equipment and to build my lab up. As far as where my ventilation goes. I have an 8 foot adjustable plastic drain pipe venting out my window about 3 feet out on a 45 degree angle away from the window. window is sealed up air tight. I will also be building an outside covered work space as I described earlier in this thread when we move into our new house. Any large processes from now until then will be done outside though. Only doing the final collection and washing inside for safety reasons 8)


----------



## etack (Jan 17, 2013)

chris.bozman42 said:


> i finally melted the test run of the 100 grams of those pins. I got 3.8 grams. melted with a decent pipe.



Hey what id theses pins come out of. Are they gold filled jewelry findings or computer scrap? 3.8% gold is more that watch cases. that's 17.2g/Au #

If I miss read sorry but I find that hard to believe. I wouldn't turn them down if I had the chance though. 8) 

Eric


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2013)

there was a contest on the forum about a year ago that concerned pins. the contest was to guess the weight in refined gold from just under a pound of pins. the result was almost a troy ounce of gold.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 18, 2013)

geo. if that is true than that is roughly 1/14th the total weight. if my percentage conversion is correct but i came up with 7% with rounding the figure off of the information given. thats not too shabby. i on the other hand achieved 3.8%. either due to losses or not dropping all the gold out of solution. i would have much rather obtained 7%! :lol:


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 18, 2013)

these pins were from military grade electronics. unused and in new condition.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 18, 2013)

if this percentage holds true to the high yield pins i will be spending $1000 by the end of today on pins from ebay. i am watching several that are high yield. one 655 grams of vintage high yield for $600 and some odd dollars. by my calculations that would produce over $2600 in todays market. if this is true i will be going full bore and reinvesting after every refine until i reach $50,000. then i will spend a little and reinvest $40-45,000 haha!


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 19, 2013)

i am now dropping with smb and results are great! i am exited! there is so much gold at the bottom and its such a bright color. There is still gold in solution and i just ran out of smb. leaving to go get more and will update later after collection and wash and then melt!


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks great, Chris!


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 19, 2013)

forgot to mention that is from only 13 ounces of the pins. will see how much i get and will calculate a percentage.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 19, 2013)

thank you srlaulis! looks like ill be able to get my pgm refining equipment a lot sooner than anticipated. i have quite a few pounds of pd monolithics to refine and a bunch of pt stuff from some very expensive lab grade electronics i got for $15! lol. over $5000 worth of electronics. already torn apart and prepped. this weekend i will be brushing up on pgm refining with some Hoke and every video i can find (for the 1000th time!) and some good ole forum reading. going to be a science filled weekend for sure!


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 19, 2013)

I love it! That is my definition of a good weekend.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 19, 2013)

exactly! i love this stuff too. it is the absolute most enjoyable hobby i have ever gotten into. every new thing i discover and fiddle with i enjoy thouroughly! i am really glad i can share my experiences with other people who truly enjoy this stuff. most of my friends are bored with it 5 seconds after i start talking about it. lol.


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 19, 2013)

yielded 6.7 grams! and there is still some gold settling from a 2nd drop.


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent! Congratulations on your newborn!


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 19, 2013)

lol! thank you thank you.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 19, 2013)

Definitely a beauty

I can't wait for my next quality batch
I am done with most of my (prep for 2 weeks for
Maybe a gram) material, I just can't say know
When I see gold , :shock: no matter what the quality :lol: 
congratulations Chris
Well done

Ah. another addict is born 8) 
Steyr223 rob


----------



## butcher (Jan 19, 2013)

Bet that put a smile on your face


----------



## chris.bozman42 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks rob! Good luck with your next batch! Hope to see some pictures! I am the same way. Anything with gold on it gets my heart and mind racing! I am constantly getting stuff and ripping it apart to check for gold and other PM's. Its so much fun. 

Butcher.
Put a big ole fat smile on my face and im still smiling!


----------

